# handbuch auf der live-cd?

## sascha_s

hi hab ne blöde anfängerfrage....

ich hab mir die minimal installation cd runtergeladen und als iso gebrannt läuft auch soweit nur wird im hand buch :

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=2

(punkte 3.10, 3.11)

beschrieben das man mit 

links /mnt/cdrom/docs/html/index.html

das handbuch auch auf der cd findet... 

dumm nur das mir mein pc dann sagt das es die file nicht gibt.

da ich anfänger bin, keinen drucker oder zweit-pc besitze würd ich gern beim installieren nachlesen, ist der pfad falsch??

Grüsse

----------

## Josef.95

Hallo sascha_s

prüfe doch einfach nach ob der Pfad noch stimmt

zb

```
ls /mnt/cdrom
```

=du siehst was auf  /mnt/cdrom vorhanden ist.

Eventuell muß auch /mnt/cdrom erst gemountet werden?

```
mount /mnt/cdrom
```

als root

Wenn du nun den inhalt von /mnt/cdrom siehst, dann suchst du weiter,

```
ls /mnt/cdrom/docs
```

usw bis zu /html/index.html 

Wenn du aber schon im Netz bist, nutzt du am besten das Online Handbuch (ist meistens Aktueller)

zb fürs Deutsche 32Bit Handbuch:

```
links  http://www.gentoo.org/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml
```

MfG

josef.95

----------

## sascha_s

thx, ich werds später versuchen.

Danke schonmal für den Tipp, btw ich war als root angemeldet und hab mal mit dir geschaut /mnt/cdrom ist noch da aber dann fehlt mir der ordner /docs...

Ich werds mal mit der online hilfe versuchen (allerdings bekomme ich bei "ping -c 3 http://www.gentoo.org" "unknown host" zurück denke ich muss noch dirchs net-setup (netzwerkkarte wird erkannt muss aber nochmal schaun ob das alles so ok ist.)

wie gesagt danke schonmal @ Josef.

Grüsse

Sascha

----------

## schachti

 *sascha_s wrote:*   

> allerdings bekomme ich bei "ping -c 3 http://www.gentoo.org" "unknown host" zurück

 

Falls die Netzwerkkarte korrekt eingerichtet ist kannst Du mal überprüfen, ob in /etc/resolv.conf der richtige Nameserver steht.

----------

## sascha_s

Hi ich nochmal, das mit dem handbuch hat soweit geklapt, bis ich zu punkt 6 kam (chroot, systeme und kernel einrichten und emergen).

mein aktuelles problem ist das der Grub loader zwar linux im rescue modus startet aber daf@r hats mein XP zerhauen...

hatte ein XP auf HD(0,0) und eines auf hd(0,1) das erste war eh schon besch]digt wollte mit dem zweiten nur ne datenrettung durchfuehren...

auf hd(0,1) fehlte dann der NTLDR welchen ich mit der xp wiederherstellungs-console wieder aufspielte, nun startete der pc bei der auswahl wieder mit nem warmstart anstelle winbl[d zu starten, die windows cd findet nur die defekte XP partition hd(0,0) welche aber ne defekte boot.ini hat die sich auch nimmer reparieren laesst...

Ich denke eigentlich alles richtig gemacht zu haben, kann mir jemand sagen was da schief gelaufen sein kann das die MBR total im A... ist?

btw die versuche win xp zu reparieren haben grub nun wieder ausgetragen das heisst installarion darf ich eh nochmal neu machen, m[chte ur nicht wieder nen tag lang  200 seiten handbuch lesen um nachher wieder ein kaputtes system zu haben!

Gruesse Sascha (der fuer jede hilfe dankbar ist) 

ps.btw mit links im forum zu navigieren ist irgendwie mist weil meine usb maus auch nur bei jedem dritten start funzt bzw. nach der grub install komischerweise gar nimmer.

----------

## think4urs11

 *sascha_s wrote:*   

> dann fehlt mir der ordner /docs...

 

Ist auf der Minimal-CD nicht enthalten; daher auch der Name

 *sascha_s wrote:*   

> allerdings bekomme ich bei "ping -c 3 http://www.gentoo.org" "unknown host" zurück

 

ping kann mit http:// ja auch nichts anfangen; ping www.gentoo.org wäre richtig.

----------

## sascha_s

danke erstmal fuer die erste schnelle antwort....

bleibt das problem das gentoo (bzw ich) meine windows partition zerhauen habe und gerne w@sste wo ich was falsch gemacht habe damit mir das nicht nochmal passiert!

mein system:

hda1-5 (80gb festplatte partitionen 0 und 1 sind windows xp (nun beide defekt)

hdb1-3(10gb festplatte gentoo)

kernel manuell konfiguriert (hab mich genau ans handbuch gehalten)

hab noch eine sda 500gb (usb festplatte extern als datenspeicher und backup)

hab in der grub.conf fuer xp "hd(0,1)" eingestragen weil die "vorher" funktionierende xp installation auf der 2ten partition der ersten platte zu finden war.

Und fur gentoo linux (rescue) "hd(1,0)" (also 2te platte (primary slave) 

und nat@rlich linux gentoo (allerdings stand in der beispiel datei nix von title weswegen ichs wohl auch nicht sehe...

da ich nicht genau wusste wo ich grub dann hinspielen soll hab ich ihn nach hdb UND hda kopiert...

effeckt war wie gesagt das bei besagter xp installation der NTLDR  defekt war und nach reperatur dieser die win partition ganz verschwand und der pc nun nen warmstart macht.

wer kann mir da irgendwelche tips geben was schief gelaufen sein koennte.

mfg Sascha

----------

